
Silicon Valley Is Having a Meltdown Because It Can't Use Uber and Lyft at SXSW - Tiktaalik
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2017/03/13/lack_of_uber_produces_elite_meltdown_at_sxsw.html
======
orliesaurus
Well the truth is, it's been rough for everyone in ATX when Uber and Lyft
bailed out. Then the new apps came and somewhat made it ok again. However the
unsung hero of the story is this "ghetto" Facebook group where drivers and
riders meet and request rides and pay one another with Venmo or cash! Oh - The
little gems of knowing ATX!

------
sreenadh
Why cannot the existing cab companies add an option to hail their cabs via an
app and actually compete with uber instead of playing politics?

